
Easyping – uptime monitoring made super easy - norbertjurga
https://easyping.io
======
norbertjurga
Hey Hackers, I've just launched my 1st solo project ever - easyping - and
would love to hear your feedback as well as your advice.

The idea was to create an affordable, simple, yet powerful tool for busy
makers to track their sites' status with instant alerting.

Enjoy & stay safe!

